# roadside assistance



## dollyannie (Sep 13, 2006)

anyone got any good tips for the above.  most companies have a height and weight restriction clause.    i have a hymer 644  which is 4 inches over the aa width limit.  
dave


----------



## Julie+Steven (Sep 13, 2006)

We have found if you join the caravan and camping club you can get cover from the RAC though you have to quote the CC&C membership number to get the right level of cover for a campervan.


----------



## garfield (Sep 28, 2006)

I took insurance with Safegaurd and roadside assistance, and recovery is included for any size motorhome for free.


----------



## KenReay (Sep 28, 2006)

*Roadside Assistance*

If you are over 50, have you tried Saga?, you can get Breakdown Cover, and/or Motorhome Insurance. Breakdown cover is actually provided by Green Flag. I recently had to use when in France (vehicle battery failed), and service was excellent, help turned up promptly (about 20 minutes), got us going, and led us to garage to replace battery


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2006)

*Roadside Assistance*

KenReay, I agree. I have Greenflag assistance. Service excellent. If they don't turn up in a hour they pay you £20. I collected on one occassion. Of course my Insurance went up the following year.


----------



## saxfish (Dec 3, 2006)

*sax*

Caravan Club use Mayday which I believe is a branch of Green Flag? Have not had to use them yet but have heard good reports.


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 10, 2006)

*roadside*

Hi went with saftway, all year round europe cover and AA breakdown won it for me, We had our 1st camper on french plates and their insurrance is far better then here,and as its the law to have breakdown cover in france all the insurrance comes with that cover.
With giving up the house and moving back to the UK (mistake) we have an english camper with road tax and higher insurrance.
Anyway make sure what ever you take out that the breakdown cover is there and not just on the paper. I rang the AA first just to make sure that the camper was sorted for the trips we do, and not just in the UK, or for the 1st 28 days or so of travel in europe.
terry


----------



## jann (Dec 10, 2006)

Camping Club don't have weight and size restrictions.
We've been recovered twice with them over the years,very helpful both times.We were lent a car on the first occasion because there was a delay in obtaining a transporter for our van which was 4 and 1/2 tonnes


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 11, 2006)

*weight*

sorry J but they do, the AA will only cover up to 19 feet and I think 9 foot high, Our transit based camper was just under this limit and we could use the breakdown cover we had on the car. For the newer motorhome the AA did not want to know, and we had to have cover build in with the insurrance. All very odd but there it was. We used the AA when out in france and by god they were good, hire car, hotel, taxes, and all sorted in english and realy could not of been better. Well it could of, the van could played the game  
terry


----------



## jann (Dec 11, 2006)

The camping club use RAC not AA


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 11, 2006)

*breakdown*

stoped using the AA when they would not help when my boat trailer lost a bearing on the way to the ferry to france. Joined the RAC who had a van parked in the same layby, The RAC took pity on me and sorted a low loader to take the boat and trailer back to my house allowing me to get the ferry. When I returned the bearing had also been sorted and I had a phone call from the RAC asking if all was OK. From that date on the AA can just get lost.
terry


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried everyone with mine, AA, RAC, Green Flag and because of the combined length of that and the trailer they didn't want to know. The RAC do a pay as you use scheme where you have to pay a subscription to join but then pay them if you use it so where is the logic in paying for something as in joining and then having to pay to use it. Defeats the object really. Guess the best plan of attack is to buy a van below the limits for these breakdown orginizations.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't go abroad mate. Too many nice place in the UK to see. Besides, I got a dog and don't really want to take him abroad.


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 7, 2007)

The AA have become a bunch of ***** as far as I am concerned. Every company is in business to make money but the AA's attitude stinks these days.
Its interesting that if you are an RAC member there are restrictions on size of vehicle but if you join the CC or the C&CC these restrictions are magicly lifted.

If you are in the CC or the C&CC you can also have RAC membership as part of the deal and it's well worth it - had to use a "Relay" type service for the first time in 30+ years of motoring; down pipe from the manifold gone.

What a great way to travel. No stress, you can fall asleep without worrying about it, no fuel worries. One of the best journeys home that I've ever had.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like joining the CC is a must then. Any idea of the costs involved?


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

*found this info on the caravan club billy*

UK breakdown and recovery 






Mayday is The Caravan Club's UK breakdown and recovery service, specially designed for caravanners and motor caravanners. Operated on our behalf by Green Flag Motoring Assistance, it provides 24 hour cover, 365 days a year, whether you're towing or not.  Mayday covers your car or motor caravan, and touring caravan or trailer tent.  

First choice rescue service for Club members
With a nationwide network of over 6000 professional independent mechanics on call, the average callout time is 40 minutes (if they don't reach you within an hour, you can claim £10). 

With three different levels of cover to choose from - Comprehensive, Roadside Assistance or Recovery Only - you can select a service which meets your family's motoring needs. 

Mayday is exclusive to members (around 100,000 members' vehicles are already covered by this scheme) and cover starts at just £30 for a year.

Double journey cover
Comprehensive and Recovery only options include our Double journey cover, which means that a breakdown need not spoil your holiday. If your vehicle breaks down on the way to a pre-booked caravan site, then Mayday will get you, your car or motorhome and your caravan or trailer tent to site so you can still have your holiday. Your vehicle will then be taken to the nearest garage so that it can be repaired for the journey home. If that is not possible, Mayday will get you and your vehicles back home again after your holiday.

Call the Mayday team on 08007 310 112 
Lines are open Mon - Fri 8am - 8pm, Sat 9am - 6pm and Sun 10am - 5pm.

Calls may be recorded.

Join Mayday now online (Opens in a new window) 



Comprehensive
Comprehensive offers all-round breakdown and recovery protection throughout the UK. 

Roadside
Roadside assistance provides a roadside repair service which should get you on your way again. 

Recovery
This cover level is designed for motorists who are confident enough to make their own minor roadside repairs but will need a little help with anything major. 

Extras
Additional optional services provide even greater peace of mind and include Home-call, Personal Cover and Extra Care.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> UK breakdown and recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Samm and thanks for that. Do they have a restriction on length or weight though?


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

*iv highlighted the info you require,billy,hope this is ok*

Introduction Comprehensive Roadside Assistance Recovery Only Add-ons Policy terms and conditions (new window) Policy summary (new window) Site Terms & Conditions (new window) Copyright (new window) Privacy (new window) Contact us Introduction
 It's really easy to purchase MAYDAY vehicle rescue. There are 3 great value cover levels and a variety of optional extras for you to choose from. We're sure you'll find a cover level to suit your needs.

Don't forget, MAYDAY vehicle rescue was designed exclusively by caravanners for caravanners, with your needs in mind. This is why the cover includes no size or weight restrictions on any caravan or motor caravan and why we created our Double Journey Cover, so that you have peace of mind wherever your towing takes you.

As well as all these great benefits, The Caravan Club have selected one of the largest motoring assistance organisations to provide our service - Green Flag Motoring Assistance. With almost 5 million members and over 30 years experience, isn't it time you joined MAYDAY? 



Choose from one of our 3 great value cover levels: 
Comprehensive - just £62.00
MAYDAY members' most popular choice.
Consider Comprehensive cover if you want the reassurance of getting home or to your intended destination after an accident or breakdown.

Roadside Assistance - just £37.00
Great value if you usually travel close to home. Recovery anywhere within a 10 mile radius of the incident.
If you regularly take longer journeys and would like the reassurance of nationwide recovery, you should consider the Comprehensive option.

Recovery Only - just £30.00 Ideal if you can confidently make your own roadside repairs.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

So basically you have to join the CC then take out the breakdown cover Samm? Even with both it comes to around £100 so that is cheap.


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> So basically you have to join the CC then take out the breakdown cover Samm? Even with both it comes to around £100 so that is cheap.


i'm not sure if you have to join cc because the 1st page i posted i could access with out logging in & it gives a number to call on that page,i would give them a ring as i know lots of services are available through the caravan club without being a member,althought he 2nd page i posted i had to log in...but i had clicked a link to join online,so best give em a call billy x


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if you have to join cc because the 1st page i posted i could access with out logging in & it gives a number to call on that page,i would give them a ring as i know lots of services are available through the caravan club without being a member,althought he 2nd page i posted i had to log in...but i had clicked a link to join online,so best give em a call billy x



Cheers for that Samm. Recon it might be a good idea to join the CC even if I don't have to for the breakdown cover because even though I don't spend many nights on a site it would be nice to do that from time to time just to socialise a bit.


----------



## guest (Mar 7, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Cheers for that Samm. Recon it might be a good idea to join the CC even if I don't have to for the breakdown cover because even though I don't spend many nights on a site it would be nice to do that from time to time just to socialise a bit.


yes i agree,its handy and sometimes nice to be around likeminded people


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mostly it is just me and the dog after years of getting earache from the ex but occasionaly I feel like a bit of company so it would be good to go on a site those times.


----------



## tjay (Mar 13, 2007)

*breakdown  cover*

Re above,and to terry,the A.A. DO cover you.I stupidly put unleaded into my kontiki 645 (my car is unleaded-no excuse i know) anyway called the A.A. who sent out the biggest lift and carry truck I have ever seen a huge white volvo!! The guy expertly loaded my van onto his wagon and after calling for a taxi for my wife who is disabled and could not get into his cab!! proceeded to take me a garage to have the tank drained.All was done very quickly,only took 50 minutes to arrive.
    As I had realised what I had done and did not drive my van it was a simple job to replace the filters and drain the tank. I can reccomend the garage too the work was done and a fair price was charged.The owner is a motorcaravaner and they service all types of vans (sells them too) details as folloows.Muirhead Garage,Muirhead by Dundee,Tel. No 01382 580236


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*ADAC service*

4 years ago I gassed up with Gasoline instead of Diesel, full tank. Realised my mistake. Everyone on the forecourt of the Gas station, helped to push my MH a few yards  away from the pumps. I called ADAC (AA) who were there in 10 minutes. They drained my tank to the last drop. I refilled with Diesel and drove off without paying a cent. Brilliant service. Though my Gas bill for both tanks cost a bomb.  Thank god, no damage to engine


----------

